# Looking for Fiddlers



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Anyone have a good source for buying a fair number of them? I went to a popular bait shop in Murrell's inlet because I thought their price for "8 ounces" was good....until I discovered that to them 8 ounces meant taking a tall 8 fluid ounce jar, scooping some fiddlers into it and dumping it into your container.
I didn't say anything, but they had plastic 8 ounces containers on top of their counter for shrimp they sold, and the few crabs they gave me wouldn't have come close to filling it. Maybe that's par for the course around here, but it left me feeling unsatisfied. I'd appreciate y'all's input on this....I'm looking to fish for tautog (blackfish) at the jetty next month when I know that nobody will have fiddlers.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Catch them yourself. The trick is a nice stick, once they leave their borrow and move away from it don't try to catch them just get the stick in the borrow blocking the entrance. It will run back and just kinda hide under the stick when it can't get in. Grab and toss in bucket and repeat as needed. After some practice you'll find you can fill a bucket with choice crabs really quickly.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

What a cool idea. Tied of chasing them around and driving them to a partner to grab/net, getting only the little ones. I'll definitely try that. Did you learn from an old timer or National Geographis special? Lol.:beer::fishing:


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey man, I think the fiddlers are going reclusive! On a super low tide you'd be able to find them at the oyster recycling center of hwy17. You could try take a trowel and coaxing them out. I've not tried for fiddlers in a long time and have been unable to fish because of work, so someone tell me if it's not possible right now. I'd try this as my best bet because i hate paying for bait.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Old timers. my favorite method has always been to send the kids after them with a bounty. Used to pay $0.05/male crab and as it wore the kids out and kept them busy for a couple hours it was well worth the price.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

After being pretty disappointed in the meager helping of fiddlers at a local bait shop I stopped by the Murrell's Inlet Outpost today to check on their prices. $6.50 for a decent sized cup of crabs....live and active. I bought some along with some "local shrimp" (head on) at 7 seas to toss in the freezer for use this winter. If any of you are looking for fiddlers....head over to the Outpost....and tell them that you read about it here.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Used to catch them up in the sound around the marsh grass with a box and a couple of two by fours. Put the box down, fan the boards out on either side of the box in a 'v' and herd them into the box. Like herding cattle into a corral.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

ncdead said:


> Used to catch them up in the sound around the marsh grass with a box and a couple of two by fours. Put the box down, fan the boards out on either side of the box in a 'v' and herd them into the box. Like herding cattle into a corral.


I never had any luck at that....they always just ran to their holes.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

ChefRobb said:


> I never had any luck at that....they always just ran to their holes.


Where I used to fish in morehead city there were hundreds of them and they didn't seem to have holes...they just scurried into the marsh grass when I walked too close. I didn't mess with them a whole lot....lol. Too busy trying to catch flounder.


----------



## Crabnasty bait (Sep 18, 2020)

ChefRobb said:


> Anyone have a good source for buying a fair number of them? I went to a popular bait shop in Murrell's inlet because I thought their price for "8 ounces" was good....until I discovered that to them 8 ounces meant taking a tall 8 fluid ounce jar, scooping some fiddlers into it and dumping it into your container.
> I didn't say anything, but they had plastic 8 ounces containers on top of their counter for shrimp they sold, and the few crabs they gave me wouldn't have come close to filling it. Maybe that's par for the course around here, but it left me feeling unsatisfied. I'd appreciate y'all's input on this....I'm looking to fish for tautog (blackfish) at the jetty next month when I know that nobody will have fiddlers.


Am a live bait supplier give me a call or text 850-295-2251 I'm out of Florida but I can get you all the crabs you need


----------

